# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  فتح باب التقدم لبرنامج منح فولبرايت للدراسات العليا للعام الأكاديمي 2015- 2016

## د.شيماء عطاالله

فتح باب التقدم لبرنامج منح فولبرايت للدراسات العليا للعام الأكاديمي 2015- 2016

Egyptian Student Program　　　

يقدم برنامج منح فولبرايت للدراسات العليا فرصاً مميزة لطلبة الدراسات العليا ( الماجستير والدكتوراة ) المصريين للدراسة واجراء الابحاث بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية للحصول على الدرجة من الجامعات الأمريكية في جميع التخصصات ما عدا الطب وطب الاسنان والطب البيطرى .

يوفر البرنامج المنح التالية :

منح للحصول على درجة الماجستير .
منح اجراء ابحاث وجمع مادة علمية للطلبة المسجلين للحصول على درجة الماجستير او الدكتوراة باحدى الجامعات المصرية .
منح الفنون لاجراء ابحاث وحضور فصول متخصصة ( Master Classes ) فى مجالاتهم الفنية .
علما بان المنحة تغطى نفقات الاقامة والتأمين الصحى والسفر الى ومن الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بالاضافة الى المشاركة فى النفقات الدراسية لمنح درجة الماجستير ومنح الفنون .

من شروط المنحة :

أن يكون مصري الجنسية ، وتستبعد طلبات حاملى البطاقات الخضراء او جوازات سفر امريكية .
للحاصلين على درجة البكالوريوس بحد ادنى "جيد" للمتقدمين فى الدراسات الاميركية , العلوم الانسانية , والعلوم الاجتماعية وبحد ادنى "جيدجدا" للمتقدمين فى مجال العلوم .
الخبرة لا تقل عن سنتين بعد التخرج فى وقت تقديم الطلب .
اجتياز امتحان TOEFL　institutional بدرجة 550 او ما يعادلها .
لغير الحاصلين على درجة الماجستير او الدكتوراة يلزم الحصول على ما يفيد التقدم للماجستير او رسالة الدكتوراة بتسجيلهم فى جامعات مصرية .
لمنح الفنون التطبيقية والمسرحية : الحصول على 3 تقارير تأهيل للمشاركة فى انشطة فنية ما بعد التخرج و TOEFL غير مطلوب .
آخر موعد لقبول الاستمارات المستوفاة ومرفقاتها يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 8 مايو 2014 الساعة 4:30 مساءً .

لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى زيارة الموقع الإلكتروني

www.fulbright-egypt.org

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع رااااااااااائع

----------

